# IRS sends $46M in Refunds to 23,994 Illegals at Same Address



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

That seems like a lot of people to be living in one house.

Judge Pirro Slams IRS After Reports of $70M in Employee Bonuses Were Paid Out & $46M in Refunds Sent to 23,994 Illegals at Same Address


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I imagine some people have earned their bonuses. I have a problem with the lack of terminations for poor performance.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

It happened here in Atlanta and yes I have seen 23,000 illegals living in a two story ranch. True story.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> That seems like a lot of people to be living in one house.
> 
> Judge Pirro Slams IRS After Reports of $70M in Employee Bonuses Were Paid Out & $46M in Refunds Sent to 23,994 Illegals at Same Address


Thanks for the link. It goes in favorites; lots of good stuff there.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I worked my D$*k into the dirt last year and got a whopping $800.00 back and paid in $7000.00! You're welcome Diego, Juan, Javier, Maria, Antonio, Carlos, Rosa,.......................Barry.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I worked my D$*k into the dirt last year and got a whopping $800.00 back and paid in $7000.00! You're welcome Diego, Juan, Javier, Maria, Antonio, Carlos, Rosa,.......................Barry.


I worked mine into the same place and they demanded more wiping out my savings. Yet I still see folks in line at Walmart making the two transactions one with their welfare EBT one with a huge wad of cash. Sometimes they are rattling in Spanish on their phones while doing this other times it's home grown parasites.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well someone needs to support those new voters. Welcome to the world of Obama. Just the tip of what is coming.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I worked mine into the same place and they demanded more wiping out my savings. Yet I still see folks in line at Walmart making the two transactions one with their welfare EBT one with a huge wad of cash. Sometimes they are rattling in Spanish on their phones while doing this other times it's home grown parasites.


I actually got into a fight a while back due to that. I was in line at a grocery store and there was a Hatian couple in front of me (don't even get me started on Hatians) Anyway, I was in line after work waiting to pay for whatever it was I had. They were in front of me buying Steak, STEAMED shrimp Apparently in Florida you can even have them cook it and food stamps will still cover it. And a bunch of other stuff. They are covered in bling,have expensive shoes and bags and the male part had a roll of cash. They start to pay and out comes the EBT card. Now I am squirmin tryin to keep my mouth shut.. . Now we are in Okeechobee,Fl which is still a pretty small cow town. People in line behind me are shaking their heads thinkin the same thing I am. Next thing I know they guy asked me if I had a problem.. I don't remember everything I said but I can bet dollars to pesos it wasn't PC.. There were women around and I tried not to cuss too much. But I do remember callin him a saltwater _____ You fill in the blank..

He took a swing and that was all I needed. I still regret it somewhat that I lost my bearing but he did deserve it. I threw his steak and shrimp at him in the parking lot as they were running away but I guess they weren't in the mood anymore.. It just absolutely friggin disgusts me when we work our asses off and it is not uncommon for me to put in 100 hour weeks and these people can come here, not work and are able to get free shit from our government. The same government that tries it's ass off to not give hardworking Americans anything!!If you are a foreigner, you can come here get free food,housing,education and an interest free load to open your own business with absolutely no credit history whatsoever!! Why in the hell do you think they are coming over in tribes???


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

PrepConsultant, I'd have had a hard time biting my tongue there as well.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I've posted this before on other forums, and it gets my goat still. I told many here that I closed my business several years ago now.

During my many years in the business I made some friends who owned other franchises. One of them became a rather "decent" friend
who I enjoyed some travels with and plenty of meals. When we struggled in the business so did he, but we owned one store and he owned
three and the volume helped him struggle through while we closed. He was there to help us when we closed and I appreciated selling off
many of my worthless goods to him and he appreciated the lower price.

Long after closing - probably 9 months - we finally touched based and decided to have a BBQ. I told him how I'd just taken an 
antelope and had some fresh meat and he agreed to do all the rest and we went to his place. Now he had 3 children ages 15-19. After
dinner over a beer he proceeds to tell me he's had to "milk" the system. Now he tells me how much he hates our government, 
our politicians and all that, and now he's working them. Go ahead I say, what do you mean?

He divided his enterprise up into 3 corporations, one for each store. He laid his son (19) off from one and he works under the 
table at the other while enjoying unemployment benefits. Before "laying him off" he paid him extra for three months so his 
wages appeared higher and he was now getting $1200 a month unemployment. He doesn't live at home with them any more
or so he said. That was important because the books of his enterprises all showed he wasn't making any money. That was 
so he, his wife, and 2 youngest could enjoy $112 a week in food stamps. 

When his daughter turns 18, he said, he'll lay her off one of the stores so she can get unemployment too he said, can't wait.
He was even planning on his wife taking unemployment soon but they want to max out their food stamp year first because
they can't have both.

Now in good times he made $250k a year. In bad times I suspect he might have been down to $75k a year but he would
only lose money a few months each year - seasonal issues. He purposely keeps fake books for the tax man and to justify
his food stamps while living out of the till. 

I left quite upset and when he called for another get together I said I couldn't, and told him why - that I thought what he
was doing was criminal, wrong and pathetic. He told me to "F" off and mind my own business. I got angry and decided to
make reports to the state and county (state for unemployment / county for foodstamps). I was told to pound sand - 
that as long as he was wlling to commit perjury on the forms there was NOTHING they could do.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I actually got into a fight a while back due to that. I was in line at a grocery store and there was a Hatian couple in front of me (don't even get me started on Hatians) Anyway, I was in line after work waiting to pay for whatever it was I had. They were in front of me buying Steak, STEAMED shrimp Apparently in Florida you can even have them cook it and food stamps will still cover it. And a bunch of other stuff. They are covered in bling,have expensive shoes and bags and the male part had a roll of cash. They start to pay and out comes the EBT card. Now I am squirmin tryin to keep my mouth shut.. . Now we are in Okeechobee,Fl which is still a pretty small cow town. People in line behind me are shaking their heads thinkin the same thing I am. Next thing I know they guy asked me if I had a problem.. I don't remember everything I said but I can bet dollars to pesos it wasn't PC.. There were women around and I tried not to cuss too much. But I do remember callin him a saltwater _____ You fill in the blank..
> 
> He took a swing and that was all I needed. I still regret it somewhat that I lost my bearing but he did deserve it. I threw his steak and shrimp at him in the parking lot as they were running away but I guess they weren't in the mood anymore.. It just absolutely friggin disgusts me when we work our asses off and it is not uncommon for me to put in 100 hour weeks and these people can come here, not work and are able to get free shit from our government. The same government that tries it's ass off to not give hardworking Americans anything!!If you are a foreigner, you can come here get free food,housing,education and an interest free load to open your own business with absolutely no credit history whatsoever!! Why in the hell do you think they are coming over in tribes???


I think you have done what we have all been tempted to do.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Well I've posted this before on other forums, and it gets my goat still. I told many here that I closed my business several years ago now.
> 
> During my many years in the business I made some friends who owned other franchises. One of them became a rather "decent" friend
> who I enjoyed some travels with and plenty of meals. When we struggled in the business so did he, but we owned one store and he owned
> ...


I've gotten the same pound sand reply myself I'd say the system was broken except it does seem like it's working for some people just not those who work hard and play by the rules.


----------

